# P&O DEALS



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

The P&O deals are back on if anyone is interested 5 DAY SALE

http://www.poferries.com/tourist/


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Just booked one way Calais to Dover Aug 2008 7.2 metre 9.45 sailing £31.25


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Mmm, just had a look as I need a ferry mid july. £31 out but £81 back.

I always go with Sea France as I have found that if I ring them and play the loyalty card and tell them their internet prices aren't competitive they generally come up with the best price.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Portsmouth/Bilbao
Booked 3 days ago. RV 9metres 22/10/08 - £361

Tried the sale price today - £389 8O 8O 8O 

Ian


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just booked 3rd July 6.35 a.m. £31.25


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Also just booked this evening Dover - Calais return in August
Great sailing times 7.35pm out and 9.45am return £62.50
Advert in this mornings Daily Mail and thanks to the forum
Wiggy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Looks like times are tough. Bring back the Tesco deals I say!

R


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Regarding my earlier post. can anyone tell me why it was cheaper for me before the "Sale" by almost £30!

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

camperian said:


> Regarding my earlier post. can anyone tell me why it was cheaper for me before the "Sale" by almost £30!
> 
> Ian


Ian, I gave up trying to understand the science of ferry booking quite a while back.
Just revel in the satisfaction of obtaining a good price and don't read ferry forums until its time to book again. 
Otherwise you'll probably find that someone has booked the same crossing for a much better price :roll:

pete


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks PJ, I was about to blow a gasket!!!!

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Deals*

Hello,

With deals in the title, there was me thinking they had got back into bed with Tesco!

Oh well, thanks anyway.

Trev.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Bauldy for informing us.
We have just booked October school holiday week - £64-50 return with afternoon crossings  
Normally go by Seafrance but even with MHF's members discount, they still wanted £84 for the same approx sailing times.


Angie and Keith


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just booked dover - calais 30 june 18:10 £31.25
return 15 july  12:20 £31.50
A bit more flexible than sea france if you are up to 2 hours early will try to get you on earlier ferry.



Couldnt resist .

Dave P


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I'm going to run through the return trip times again tommorrow as I couldn't get cheaper than £81 last time I looked. Doing something wrong - as usual! :roll:


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi averhamdave,
Thats strange then :? . What approx month,day and time are you putting in for? and also what size is your motorhome.
Have you also tried pressing the earlier/later sailing button to see the different prices for different sailing times? 
Maybe you could also try clearing your cookies and then trying again. Sometimes this makes a difference.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*P & O Ferry*

I tried the sale for sailing out on 26 Sept. return 18 October, £50 each way
7m x 2.9 high. so just booked the one way. Can anyone try that date and get it better than £50 (I would like to know what I did wrong!!!)
Just had another go to get a return and it depends on the time of travel - 09.35 = 31.25, 14.00 = 37.50, 21.15=31.25. inbetween these times varies up to £50. Was the promotional box to do with the offer in the newpaper today?


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ambegayo,

I've just tried for you with your details and the best I can get on those dates (by seleting earlier/later sailing is by going on :
Fri 26th Sept 15.10pm (Pride of Kent) = £31.25
Sat 18th Oct 16.55pm (Pride of Burgundy) = £31.25

TOTAL = £62.50 + £2.00 credit card charge

That sounds pretty good to me :lol:


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Booked my crossing for July, £62.50 return.
Checked this morning, my sailings will now cost £118.75 return.
Nearly double....
Many thanks Bauldy


Dave


----------

